# Accionamiento motor de cinta de correr



## Noise (Jul 2, 2009)

Un saludo a todos

Necesito hacer rodar a éste motor y controlar su velocidad. Es de una cinta de correr como las que hay en los gimnasios 
Si alguien tiene algún esquema, circuito o idea  se agradecería su ayuda


----------



## Juan Jose (Jul 2, 2009)

Hola. Un rectificador mas filtro y luego una fuente troceadora con por ejemplo un TL494 bastaria. Hay unos ejemplos en el foro. Tienes que lograr una tension entre 0 y 95 vcc con una capacidad de corriente de por lo menos 20 amperes (25 mas seguro).

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## Andres de Sevilla (Abr 29, 2018)

Hola Tengo una cinta de correr Nordic Track T5zi Treadmill.  Se me ha fastidiado el panel de control de velocidad y elevación dela cinta. he desmontado la zona del motor y hay un circuito electrónico que controla el motor, donde hay unas conexiones de entrada que vienen del panel, una tiene 8 conexiones y la otra 3, como podéis ver en la foto.
Si alguien me puede decir como conectar los pulsadores necesarios caseros en esos conectores para que pueda seguir disfrutando de la cinta.
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 29, 2018)

¿ Que le ha pasado al panel ? , quizás sea mas fácil repararlo que andar haciendo inventos . . .


----------



## pandacba (Abr 29, 2018)

Podes poner una foto del controlador por ambas caras, y contar con más detalle que se ha estropeado, es decir que cosas hace y que cosas ha dejado de hacer, tal vez solo sean los swich, en tal caso solo habría que reemplazarlos, pero para ello hace falta ver como es el panel de control


----------



## Andres de Sevilla (May 1, 2018)

El panel de control consta de 3 circuitos de plásticos transparentes con los circuitos interconectados en varios puntos, que forman la base de pulsadores para velocidad y programas. Del uso se han cortado muchas pistas, al principio funcionaban algunas velocidades, pero poco a poco fueron dejando de funcionar todas. Os explico, és el teclado el que esta mal. yo realmente lo que necesito saber es, del conector de 8 pines que veis, cuales son señales de salida  y cuales entrada, para conectar los pulsadores mínimos para subir y bajar la velocidad del motor y del conector de 3 pines cuales debo de conectar para subir y bajar la inclinación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 1, 2018)

Andres de Sevilla dijo:


> yo realmente lo que necesito saber es, del conector de 8 pines que veis, cuales son señales de salida y cuales entrada


 
Para eso hace falta el diagrama ¿ Tienes el diagrama ?

Una solución sería colocar pulsadores nuevos y cablearlos copiando los circuitos originales.

Saludos.


----------



## jadife (Feb 11, 2019)

La cinta es una proform endurance s9 y el otro día estaba mi hijo en ella y al darle al boton de stop se saltaron los automaticos y ahora no se pueden subir si esta conectada y si se desconecta y se suben en cuanto se la enchufa o se da al boton de encendido se saltan. he revisado el enchufe y el cable y no son los culpables, tampoco la consola de mandos pues la desconecto y se siguen saltando. Envio foto del motor. Gracias.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

Cuando hablas de automáticos a que te refieres?


----------



## jadife (Feb 11, 2019)

los diferenciales del cuadro electrico de la vivienda, el que controla los enchufes de la casa.


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 11, 2019)

Hola...En lo personal empezaria por fotografiar bien la posición de todo(fichas, cables, etc) y desconectar las fichas que van al motor y vería si sigue la falla.

Saludos.

Ric.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 11, 2019)

En el conector donde le llega alimentación a la caminadora mide con multímetro en escala mas alta de resistencia, si existen pérdidas entre las patas del conector y el cuerpo metálico, SIN estar la caminadora conectada a la red.
La pata central debe estar conectada, las otras 2 NO.
Si encuentras pérdidas revisa el cable que une la parte de la base con la que da la inclinación.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

Si se enchufa y salta, entonces comienza por revisar la fuente desde la entrada del cable da alimentación, hay algo que esta en corto, revisa el propio cable y el enchufe


----------



## sebsjata (Feb 11, 2019)

Dijo que tenía diferencial, tal vez no es un corto si no una fuga a tierra y por eso le salta el diferencial tan rápido.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 11, 2019)

Por lo que se ve es doble aislación, la caja es plástica, dificil que tenga fuga, por que empiece desde el enchufe hacia el aparato


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 11, 2019)

jadife dijo:


> La cinta es una proform endurance s9 y el otro día estaba mi hijo en ella y al darle al boton de stop se saltaron los automaticos


 
Averiguá si no le ha caido líquido . . .


----------



## jadife (Feb 13, 2019)

He desconectado de la placa electronica los dos bornes que van al motor que mueve la cinta  y entonces no saltan los automaticos se enciende la consola de mando  y funciona el motor de elevacion de la cinta, querrá decir esto que es el motor el que esta mal? lleva esto solución? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 13, 2019)

*DOSMETROS *Te realizó una pregunta, *NO *respondiste

*Fogonazo *También te hizo una consulta y tampoco respondiste

Encarar una reparación requiere de realizar un procedimiento:
Plantear una hipótesis
Someter esa hipótesis a análisis/mediciones
Replantear la hipótesis o avanzar en la resolución 
Si no piensas seguir con ese proceso, ¿ Para que preguntas ?


----------



## ricbevi (Feb 13, 2019)

Si conectas el motor y aparece la falla y desconectas el motor y desaparece, todo apuntaría a que el motor tiene fuga o esta en corto circuito.

Había que ver que tipo de motor es para probarlo independientemente y ver si solo la falla se circunscribe alli o tambien el controlador del mismo esta mal.

Debes tratar de contestar lo que te preguntan porque no tenemos el aparato delante y tu no tienes los conocimientos para repararlo aparentemente.

Se que yo solo sugeri lo que haría en este caso y has hecho la prueba y contestado pero más participantes han brindado su apoyo y seria buen verse recompensado con al menos la respuesta a sus indicaciones.

Ric.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 13, 2019)

Los motores son reparables, si no tenes idea de motores llévalo a reparar.
Podrías poner una foto del motor y de la placa identificatoria?
Ah y por favor responde las preguntas echas por los compañeros, al menos por educación


----------



## jadife (Feb 14, 2019)

Fogonazo Siento mucho no haber contestado pero es que lo que tu propones me es muy complicado y de momento solo me atrevo a estas pequeñas cosas de comprobar cables, enchufes o desconectar el motor. Lo que tu me aconsejas lo he ido postponiendo hasta saber mas y pedir un favor para que me lo miren ( el servicio técnico via telefónica ya me ha dicho que debo cambiar placa y motor unos 500€). Pido disculpas si he  ofendido. No volverá a pasar. Y me siento superagradecido por la ayuda que estais intentando darme. Gracias.

He mirado con un multimetro en escala de 200 ohmios y primero tocando las puntas del multimetro me da 0.2 y al poner las puntas en los dos cables que van al motor sube a 0.9  ó  1.0. Pongo una foto que he podido sacar al motor sin desmontarlo.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 14, 2019)

Buenas, aclara si salta el magnetotérmico de enchufes sólo o también el diferencial.

Foto de la placa electrónica de cerca.
Mide entre los cables del motor y el chasis del motor (o tornillos de anclaje) para ver si hay fugas o continuidad.

Así mismo revisa bien todo el tramo de cable desde la placa al motor, no vaya a estar pelado o pellizcado y derivado al chasis metálico.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 14, 2019)

No te olvides de lo que te dije del motor, ya que salta cuando lo conectas, y pon las fotos que te han pedido con las otras


----------



## capitanp (Feb 15, 2019)

algun corto en el filtro de linea, justo donde une la linea con la tierra


----------



## jadife (Feb 15, 2019)

Solo salta el magnetotérmico del enchufe no el diferencial. De momento he mirado entre los cables y el chasis del motor y no hay continuidad. Tampoco veo que el cable este pelado. El corto en el filtro de linea no se como mirarlo. Pongo una fotografia de la placa mas cercana. La foto del motor no he podido sacarla mejor sin desmontarle. Sería conveniente sacar la tarjeta y llevarla a algún eléctronico para que la revise? Y si está bien como dice pandacba llevar el motor? o mejor viceversa?


----------



## pandacba (Feb 15, 2019)

Si al desconectar el motor no salta el disyuntor no puede ser el filtro de línea.
Si solo salta el disyuntor y no la térmica, estamos en prescencia de fuga a tierra.
Hay partes métalicas que puedan estar en contacto, con el motor por ejemplo, o que pase un cable por algún tubo o en cercanías de una parte metálica?.
Esa prueba debería hacerse con lámpara serie


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 15, 2019)

A ver, veamos, si dices que salta el magnetotérmico. Pues el problema tiene que estar en el cable del equipo, pues si fuese posterior a éste saltaría el fusible interno del equipo.
Mide con un multímetro si hay continuidad entre los cables de alimentación del equipo, seguramente son de color azul/marrón.  Luego comenta, pero no desmontes nada aún.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 15, 2019)

Ah entonces te salta el termomagnetico, no el disyuntor diferencial, revisa el puente de diodos


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 15, 2019)

Recapitulando.... 
Al pulsar stop (¿casualidad?) saltó el magnetotérmico.
Al desvincular el motor del circuito no salta el magnetotérmico, se ilumina la placa hasta funciona el motor que eleva la cinta.

¿Posible relé defectuoso que se queda pillado? ¿Hay relés en la placa?
¿Posible defecto del motor?
¿Posible problema en placa que aflora con la carga del motor?


----------



## jadife (Feb 16, 2019)

Muchísimas gracias de verdad, por vuestro tiempo pero no tengo suficiente conocimientos para realizar vuestras recomendaciones por lo que intentaré que me la vea algún entendido aunque al vivir en una zona rural me costará encontrarlo. Por último he encontrado este video en el que una cinta con una placa igual que la mía tiene el mismo problema y el fallo está en un transistor de potencia. Podría ser mi caso? Y  repito muchísimas gracias y otra vez perdón a los que no conteste en tiempo y manera. Sois los mejores.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 16, 2019)

Llama la atención que solo salta el diferencial, si fuera un corto saltaría la termo magnética.
Si lo hace el diferencial es porque hay fugas.
Tal vez sea mejor como dices que lo vea una persona especializada, en aparatos similares y que cuenta con el instrumental y las herramientas necesarias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Feb 16, 2019)

Tengo entendido que salta el termomagnético, NO el diferencial.
Pero sería bueno que aclare si realmente sabe distinguir una de otra.
Hay incoherencia entre el mensaje #3 y #18.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (Feb 16, 2019)

Suerte compi con la reparación.
Sí podría ser algo del control del motor, por eso comentaba que el problema aflora al conectar la carga (el motor).

Panda y demases, en España le llamamos diferencial o automático, o magnetotermico, o plomos, etc, etc.. a todo el conjunto, pero *viendo que él se refiere al que controla la rama de los enchufes se deduce que es un magnetotermico* y que el diferencial seria el que está antes de éste y salta cuando hay derivación.

Saludos.


----------



## jadife (Ene 13, 2020)

Motor de cinta de correr de 130 V averiado ?
Buenos días, al encender la cinta de correr se quema el transistor de potencia y se salta el magnetotérmico de los enchufes, he hecho una comprobación en el motor y me da un consumo de 1.4 amperios estando el  motor libre sin la correa de transmisión. Quiere decir ésto que el motor está mal? Tendrá solución? Gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Ene 13, 2020)

1,4A son pocos.
¿El motor es de 120V continua?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2020)

Si , pero lo está probando absolutamente en vacío , sin correa 

Podría ser un problema de rodamientos rotos que te queme el transistor . . . ?

Quizás los transistores de reemplazo sean falsificaciones


----------



## jadife (Ene 13, 2020)

He visto algún vídeo en los que dicen que en vacío no debe pasar de 0,5 amperios y este llega 1,4 hay alguna otra forma de probarlo?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 13, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> he hecho una comprobación en el motor y me da un consumo de 1.4 amperios estando el motor libre sin la correa de transmisión


 
Describe con detalles cómo la haz hecho !


----------



## jadife (Ene 14, 2020)

he sacado el motor de la cinta y con un cargador de movil de 12 voltios lo he conectado al motor y este ha comenzado a girar, después con el multímetro en medicion de hasta 20 amperios he conectado la clavija negra del multimetro al cable negro  del motor y la clavija roja a uno de los cables del cargador, el otro cable del cargador al cable rojo del motor y me da esa medicion de entre 1.30 y 1.40 amperios.
Como ya he dicho creo que el consumo es elevado por un video de youtube donde dicen que mas de 0.5 A es señal de posible avería, pero yo no tengo mucha idea por eso os pregunto. Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> he sacado el motor de la cinta y con un cargador de movil de 12 voltios lo he conectado al motor y este ha comenzado a girar, después con el multímetro en medicion de hasta 20 amperios he conectado la clavija negra del multimetro al cable negro  del motor y la clavija roja a uno de los cables del cargador, el otro cable del cargador al cable rojo del motor y me da esa medicion de entre 1.30 y 1.40 amperios.
> Como ya he dicho creo que el consumo es elevado por un video de youtube donde dicen que mas de 0.5 A es señal de posible avería, pero yo no tengo mucha idea por eso os pregunto. Gracias por vuestra paciencia.


Si alimentado con *solamente *12Vcc está consumiendo *>1,3A* yo desconfiaría de ese motor 

Desarma y revisa el motor por rodamientos engranados, colector empastado, olor a quemado, carbones deteriorados, Etc


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2020)

Es un motor de entre 1500 y 200 Watts


----------



## jadife (Ene 14, 2020)

esta es la placa y el motor. El transistor que me quemo el primero era el que venía con la cinta al comprarla, el otro que se puso quizás sea de mala calidad.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 14, 2020)

Hola, dices que salta el magnetotermico o el diferencial?
Porque según sea, cambia mucho el panorama por dónde buscar


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> esta es la placa y el motor. El transistor que me quemo el primero era el que venía con la cinta al comprarla, el otro que se puso quizás sea de mala calidad.


¿ Tienes multímetro ?
En caso afirmativo mide resistencia entre el cuerpo metálico del motor y los cables de alimentación del mismo en la escala mas alta de tu multímetro.
Si aparece resistencia


----------



## jadife (Ene 14, 2020)

Saltabel magnetotermico de los enchufes de la casa. He medido la resistencia en escala de 20M y me da 1 si no toco nada con los terminales, 0,00 si toco los dos cables entre sí, y 1 si toco un cable y la carcasa metálica del motor.  Si lo pongo en escala 200 me da 1 si no toco nada, 0.9 los dos cables entre sí y 1 un cable y la carcasa.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> Salta el magnetotermico de los enchufes de la casa. He medido la resistencia en escala de 20M y me da 1 si no toco nada *con los terminales, 0,00* si toco los dos cables entre sí, y 1 si toco un cable y la carcasa metálica del motor.  Si lo pongo en escala 200 me da 1 si no toco nada, 0.9 los dos cables entre sí y 1 un cable y la carcasa.


¿ Te da 0,00Ω o *∞ *(infinito) ?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2020)

No se entiende lo del "1" que dices que da la medida.
SIN tocar con tus dedos nada(ni las puntas del multimetro, ni los cables del motor), toca cualquier parte metalica del motor con una punta del multimetro, y con la otra ve tocando de a uno los cables del motor.
Recuerda, SIN que toquen tus manos ni ninguna parte de tu cuerpo durante la medicion.
El multimetro deberia marcar "1" para infinito (un uno solo, del lado izquierdo), y entre 00,00 y 20,00 para alguna medida.

Por otro lado, en teoria 12Vcc a 1,4A, serian unos 16,8W, si eso lo ponemos en 120Vcc, serian unos 0,14A


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> 0,00 si toco los dos cables entre sí,





jadife dijo:


> 1 si toco un cable y la carcasa metálica del motor.




Estaría bien 1 o 1- u O.L sería infinito


----------



## jadife (Ene 14, 2020)

Perdón no lo he explicado bien . En escala de 200 ohmios  las dos pinzas en los cables 00,9  una pinza en un cable y la otra en la carcasa del motor 1.  A la izquierda lo mismo que si las pinzas están al aire. Infinito no?


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> En escala de 200 ohmios



No, en esa escala no, en la mas alta, en megaohmios!!!

Si te marca lo mismo que si no estuvieras tocando nada (pinzas al aire) entre carcasa y cualquier cable, entonces todo bien, pero sube la escala, a menos que sea "autorango"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> He medido la resistencia en escala de *20M* y me da 1 si no toco nada con los terminales, 0,00 si toco los dos cables entre sí, y 1 si toco un cable y la carcasa metálica del motor.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 14, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> Perdón no lo he explicado bien . *En escala de 200 ohmios*  las dos pinzas en los cables 00,9  *una pinza en un cable y la otra en la carcasa del motor 1*.  A la izquierda lo mismo que si las pinzas están al aire. Infinito no?


Entre bobinado y carcasa *1 Ω *motor * *

O se está confundiendo/expresando mal.

FogoSugerencia: Publica unas imágenes donde se llegue a ver el multímetro (La lectura) y la forma de conectar los cables.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 14, 2020)

@DOSMETROS el tema que al principio puso 20 megaohmios, pero despues 200 ohms...

Seria lo mejor @Fogonazo


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 14, 2020)

Y lo que indica como 1 es overload infinito


----------



## jadife (Ene 15, 2020)

Pues si me da lo mismo que si no toco nada por lo que supongo no hay derivación no?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2020)

​El multímetro indica circuito abierto entre alimentación y cuerpo del motor, eso es bueno  

Ahora realiza esta misma comprobación de la imagen, pero con el multímetro en la escala de *200Ω*

*



*​
Aunque la medición seguramente no de un resultado "interesante"


----------



## jadife (Ene 15, 2020)

Esto me da a 200


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 15, 2020)

Parece estar bien...
Haz probado el circuito sin el motor conectado?


----------



## jadife (Ene 15, 2020)

Si, si desconecto el motor funciona la consola y el motor de elevación de la cinta , aún con el transistor de potencia quemado. Si conecto el motor salta el termomagnetico de los enchufes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 15, 2020)

Para mi se ha trabado y quemó el Mosfet , *luego Mosfet falso cómo la mayoría de lo que venden Chino* . . .


----------



## jadife (Ene 15, 2020)

Pero y el consumo de 1,4 amperios en vacío entra dentro de lo normal? donde puedo comprar mosfet garantizados?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 15, 2020)

Verifica si en la placa de control hay fusibles.
Y de que valor es el magnetotérmico que salta?
Pues debería saltar un fusible interno y no el protector externo(térmica).


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2020)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Verifica si en la placa de control hay fusibles.
> Y de que valor es el magnetotérmico que salta?
> Pues debería saltar un fusible interno y no el protector externo(térmica).


 ¿ Y si en lugar de magnetotérmico fuese un disyuntor diferencial ?


----------



## jadife (Ene 16, 2020)

Este es el que se salta
En la placa no veo ningún fusible


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> Este es el que se salta
> En la placa no veo ningún fusible


No es diferencial


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 17, 2020)

Segun veo, entre los capacitores grandes y los amarillos cerca del puente rectificador, parece estar un fusible.
Por otro lado sube fotos nitidas, de la mejor calidad que puedas y de ambas caras de la/las placa/s


----------



## jadife (Ene 17, 2020)

Estas son lo mejor que he podido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 17, 2020)

No me cabe duda , haz puesto un Mosfet falsificado y además esa llave térmica es demasiado justa-chica.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ene 17, 2020)

Trata de comprar en otra casa de electronica.
Por otro lado revisa bien el motor antes de hacer mas pruebas.

Segun éste video (de tu placa controladora) mas de 0,3 A no debe consumir en 12 Vcc!!!


----------



## jadife (Ene 21, 2020)

He intentado en varias tiendas de electronica online y en ninguna tienen estos mosfet, he preguntado en otro foro y me han contestado esto 
Busca aquí,

Online Shop for g4pc40k Wholesale with Best Price 

Son tan originales como los que vienen en los mejores equipos, hoy en día todo viene de china.
 adjunto foto del mosfet original quemado y otro igual que el que puse de segundas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 21, 2020)

Rompé ambos Mosfet para ver su silicio :


----------



## analogico (Ene 21, 2020)

jadife dijo:


> Este es el que se salta
> En la placa no veo ningún fusible



hay un fusible es ese rojo abajo de la etiqueta con código de barras


----------



## jadife (Ene 22, 2020)

El fusible está bien. Creo que tiene que ser el motor, me parece raro porque la cinta tiene poco uso, no más de 100 horas pero...


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 22, 2020)

Que valor tiene el fusible?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

El rojo ese dice T 2A 250V


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Ene 22, 2020)

Si ese fusible está en la entrada del circuito. Dudo que el problema esté aguas abajo de él.
Por lo tanto, si salta el magnetotérmico, entonces el problema está en la entrada del equipo antes de dicho fusible.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ene 22, 2020)

O ese fusible sólo protege la lógica de control . . .


----------

